# HDMI-Scart Adapter?



## Arctosa (16. August 2009)

Gibt es irgendwie eine möglichkeit meinen alten Fernseher mit Bildern aus meinem Notebook zu füttern? So etwas wie einen HDMI-Scart Adapter oder etwas vergleichbares?


----------



## The_Final (16. August 2009)

Da HDMI ein digitales Signal ausgibt und der Fernseher über SCART ein analoges erwartet, wird das so einfach nicht funktionieren. Sofern dein Laptop kein eigenes TV-Out hat, dürfte es schwierig werden.


----------



## kelevra (16. August 2009)

Das wird nicht nur schwierig, sondern eher unmöglich. Weder HDMI noch VGA/DVI kann man einfach per Kabel an einen SCART-Anschluss anschließen.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (16. August 2009)

Es gibt schon einen HDMI zu Scart Adpater... das ist dann bzw. so en zwischenstück auf der einen Seite kommt HDMI rein auf der anderen Scart raus...

Kostet aber so 220€ weil da übelst umgerechnet werden muss...


----------



## Arctosa (16. August 2009)

hmm... bei dem Preis kann ich mir ja fast schon einen billigen LCD kaufen^^
Auf jeden Fall danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (16. August 2009)

Ich habe so änlich damals auch gedacht... hatte noch nen Analog reciever da u. wollte den mit, dem HDMI-Eingang an meinen Monitor schließen... Aber für den Preis kann ich mir gleich 4 neue Reciever kaufen wie so en Umwandlungsadapter...


----------



## Digger (27. August 2009)

gibts denn einen DVI-Scart adapter ? 
das kann doch eig nicht so schwer sein oder ?
weil DVI-VGA geht doch auch und vga ist meines wissens auch analog.... 

oder vllt nen DVI-S-video....
das wär wirklich doof, dann kann ich ja gar nich an meinem fernseher zocken, wie früher.
auf einem 52" rückpro-TV ist das schon recht geil.
meine alte 4870 hatte wenigstens noch s-video, aber die 295 nur DVI und HDMI...


----------



## derLordselbst (27. August 2009)

Wenn Du an deinen DVI-Ausgang einen DVI-VGA-Adapter hängst, kannst du das hier anschließen:

Audio & Video Geräte - Wandler Konverter - Konverter zu Cinch - VGA zu Composite Cinch und S-Video Konverter Adapter ID 6516403

640x480@60/72/75/85Hz,800x600@60/75Hz,1024x768@60/75Hz sind möglich, mehr nicht, dürfte aber für Rückprojektion reichen.

Wie es bei dem Konstrukt mit brauchbarer Bildqualität aussieht, möchte ich mich aber nicht festlegen.


----------



## Digger (27. August 2009)

Nur 61,99€ 

hmmmm, aber danke für den link, ich muss mir das mal überlegen ob es das wert ist...


edit : das ist doch das gleiche oder ? aber warum nur halb so teuer ?


----------



## derLordselbst (27. August 2009)

...da fehlt ein Link, um das anschauen zu können.^^


----------



## Digger (27. August 2009)

sry

Audio & Video Geräte - Wandler Konverter - Pc TV Konverter - Pc Laptop Notebook zu TV Konverter Box - VGA mit TV verbinden ID 6516401


----------



## derLordselbst (28. August 2009)

Erfüllt den gleichen Zweck. Ob er taugt, kann ich natürlich auch nicht sagen, aber der Preis ist wirklich deutlich erträglicher.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (28. August 2009)

derLordselbst schrieb:


> Wenn Du an deinen DVI-Ausgang einen DVI-VGA-Adapter hängst, kannst du das hier anschließen:



Das geht aber nur bei einem DVI-I (Integrated) Anschluß - der hat Digitale und ANALOGE Signale auf den zusätzlichen Pins.
Guckst du hier:
Digital Visual Interface ? Wikipedia

Und bei einem HDMI-Anschluß gibts keine Analogen SIgnale drauf


----------



## derLordselbst (28. August 2009)

Stimmt. Das sollte man vor Anschaffung überprüfen:
Ob das Notebook über DVI überhaupt ein analoges Signal liefert.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (28. August 2009)

derLordselbst schrieb:


> Stimmt. Das sollte man vor Anschaffung überprüfen:
> Ob das Notebook über DVI überhaupt ein analoges Signal liefert.



Da er ja gar keinen DVI-Anschluß hat erübrigt sich das 

Es geht um einen HDMI-Anschluß


----------



## derLordselbst (28. August 2009)

Ich habe auch eigentlich auf die Frage von Digger geantwortet, der diesem Thread heimlich übernommen hat.^^


----------

